# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  موقع من اضخم المواقع فى علم التحليل الاساسى  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## محـمد شلبى

موقع من اضخم المواقع فى علم التحليل الاساسى http://www.tradingeconomics.com/

----------


## hmsss

بارك الله فيك

----------


## :: ابو فارس ::

::: الله يعطيك العافية :::

----------


## ismat

*مشكوووووووور اخي الكريم*

----------


## محـمد شلبى

> بارك الله فيك

  

> ::: الله يعطيك العافية :::

  

> *مشكوووووووور اخي الكريم*

 الله يعطيكم العافيه اخوانى

----------


## ashraf1990

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محـمد شلبى

> بارك الله فيك

 شكرا لمرورك يا غالى

----------


## waaa

جزاك الله خير....

----------


## Slice

مشكور أخى الغالى على الموقع

----------


## spuksa

شكرا لك اخي على موقع جميل

----------


## adlane55

مفكرة اقتصادية واسعة شكرا لك

----------


## abunawaf9

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## 555qweasdzxc

لقد تعرفت مؤخراً على هذا المورد، وهناك حقا الكثير من المعلومات المفيدة عن التحليل الأساسي.

----------


## omarhossam

شكرا لك اخي على موقع جميل

----------


## islam10

من اقوى المواقع فعلا..بارك الله فيك

----------


## mahmoud.abdelsabour

من اقوى المواقع فعلا..بارك الله فيك

----------


## da123451

الله يعطيك العافيه سأتابع

----------


## da123451

رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## fady_fahim

:015:

----------

